# Pex Fittings - Now ONLY Viega Press here!



## mo1258

Just wondering if this is happening elsewhere.... 

Here in Central Texas the supply houses have dropped all copper ring type pex fittings and now only stock the Viega bronze PureFlow which require the stainless press ring and special crimpers. I'm happy with copper ring and have the tools for 2 crews. 

Of course, Lowes and maybe Home Depot have Zurn Qpex but .... I'd prefer not to go in that direction until they convince me that the dezincification problems are solved. 

Yes, I know ... Uponor is "better" - can't get that around here either. I'm sure the Viega press fittings are good - I'd just like to avoid the tool expense... 

So, are we seeing the end of the copper ring in professional supply houses? Sure looks like it in this area of the country! 

Mike


----------



## Ron

Are you a licensed plumber? if so, please give us an intro in the intro forum.


----------



## mo1258

Will do!


----------



## 22rifle

mo1258 said:


> Just wondering if this is happening elsewhere....
> 
> Here in Central Texas the supply houses have dropped all copper ring type pex fittings and now only stock the Viega bronze PureFlow which require the stainless press ring and special crimpers. I'm happy with copper ring and have the tools for 2 crews.
> 
> Of course, Lowes and maybe Home Depot have Zurn Qpex but .... I'd prefer not to go in that direction until they convince me that the dezincification problems are solved.
> 
> Yes, I know ... Uponor is "better" - can't get that around here either. I'm sure the Viega press fittings are good - I'd just like to avoid the tool expense...
> 
> So, are we seeing the end of the copper ring in professional supply houses? Sure looks like it in this area of the country!
> 
> Mike


Barnett will still have it.


----------



## user823

You can pick up the Viega hand tools for a couple hundred bucks. The Stainless steel sleeve is much superior compared to the copper ring imo and it's a lot faster. You don't have to worry about positioning the ring. If your supplier is carrying Viega it might be worth the switch.


----------



## ILPlumber

I still use copper rings for water distribution.

They come in 20' sections:thumbup:

Sorry, couldn't resist one jab. Carry on:whistling2:


----------



## uaplumber

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gusty60

ILPlumber said:


> I still use copper rings for water distribution.
> 
> They come in 20' sections:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist one jab. Carry on:whistling2:


 LOL:laughing:


----------



## mo1258

Thanks for the comments and humor... (better keep your day job).

Anyone know how the Viega press fittings are checked for calibration after crimping - like the Go-NoGo guage on copper rings? I know the crimpers are ratchet and only release after a complete crimp. But (maybe I'm over worried here) how do you know the crimper is calibrated right?

Thanks!


----------



## Protech

It's just your part of the country. Copper rings are still everywhere in FL. I'm not using to veiga's sleeves until they are proven for 10 years.

As for zurn, I recently switched (for price reasons) from zurn. I've used zurn for 10+ years without a single issue. Literally thousands of repipes WITH WARRANTYS. Not a single warranty claim yet. Food for thought.


----------



## user823

I spoke to Viega this week and asked them if they would be coming out with plastic fittings for the Pureflow system. Because of the Ca. deal about lead etc. they said they are working on it. The SS sleeve crimp puts a lot of pressure on the bronze fittings, I'm not sure how that would work with plastic fittings. 
Viega does make plastic fittings for their copper crimp ring set up, it doesn't put as much pressure on the fitting. 
The SS sleeves and the bronze fittings do cost more but right now it gives me peace of mind knowing I'm installing a quality product. Doing a lot of re-pipes along with my service work around here and the word is out on the Pex. People want it, I'm providing it. Recession what recession? Thank God I'm a Plumber!!!!!!!!! Really!!!!


----------



## mo1258

Since this post a few days ago I have talked with a few folks across the country. They say the same thing - black copper rings are still very common just not here in central Tx.

I stopped by another supplier yesterday - they have Nibco but are phasing it out to go with Viega - that Viega rep must be incredible!

As for Zurn, the only source is Lowes and maybe Depot. ...It just dawned on me (I'm a bit slow) that neither Lowes nor Depot sold Kitec and our local plumbing supply houses sold it by the ton.... food for thought.

Maybe Zurn deserves another look.


----------



## user823

I have the Viega Pureflow system down to a science, I won't be switching to anything anytime soon. My apprentice hands me fittings and sleeves as fast as I can crimp them. Most complete re-pipes done in a day including all new valves and risers.


----------



## mo1258

Regarding plastic pex fittings:

When Viega bought Vanguard they carried over the "PolyAlloy" line of Acudel (polymer) fittings - no one carries them around here. I never used them but I'm sure giving it some serious thought with all these dezinc issues.

Uponor (Wirsbo) is promoting their line of "Engineered Plastic (EP)" fittings along with brass.

I would really like to hear from someone (not a rep) that has experience with the plastic pex fittings.


----------



## mo1258

Iron
Repipe in a day? You're my hero! We like to drag it out to a week....


----------



## user823

mo1258 said:


> Iron
> Repipe in a day? You're my hero! We like to drag it out to a week....


You must still be cutting and threading galvy then!:laughing:
Sorry, I just can't work slow. Never have been able to do that. I price a job, get it sold and bang it out, I don't work by the hour.
Most of the houses around here are small. Single story with basement, one bathroom, kitchen, basement laundry sink, water heater and two hose bibs. Maybe a basement shower and toilet too. Believe me, it doesn't take more than a day to pex one out.:thumbsup:


----------



## user823

mo1258 said:


> Regarding plastic pex fittings:
> 
> When Viega bought Vanguard they carried over the "PolyAlloy" line of Acudel (polymer) fittings - no one carries them around here. I never used them but I'm sure giving it some serious thought with all these dezinc issues.
> 
> Uponor (Wirsbo) is promoting their line of "Engineered Plastic (EP)" fittings along with brass.
> 
> I would really like to hear from someone (not a rep) that has experience with the plastic pex fittings.


I talked to Viega about those "vanguard" type fittings they offer. I was told not to use them with the Stainless steel sleeves pureflow system. Only use them with the copper crimps. I wish I could though, the bronze fittings prices are high.


----------



## Protech

I did a 2 and 1/2 bath 2story yesterday in one day. But that's why they call me the super pex man.



mo1258 said:


> Iron
> Repipe in a day? You're my hero! We like to drag it out to a week....


----------

